# ImageMagick einbinden in Typo3



## bob_bln (14. Jan. 2009)

Hallo,
ich hoffe jemand kann mir mal ein Tip geben. Wenn ich Typo3 installieren möchte schaffe ich es nicht ImageMagick mit einzubinden. Das Installtool sagt mir mir das es das nicht finden kann. In /usr/bin/ usw. Die benötigten Sachen (gm, convert usw) finde ich aber in /usr/bin/.
Laut PHP info ist das Modul ImageMagick geladen.
Der SafeMode ist auf off.

Wie kann ich also meine Installation dazu bringen das es auch die Sachen aus den /usr/bin benutzt? Ich hoffe ich habe mich einigemaßen verständlich ausgedrück.

Bob


----------

